# Bitdefender search for updates all the time?



## xerses (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello, I have a very annoying issue.
My AV: Bitdefender Total Security, is searching for updates all the time, it consumes a lot of CPU and I only have 4 GB DDR4 Ram and a 2.8 GHz processor.
I have set the program to search for updates every 24 hours so please help me!
Kind Regards.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Checking for signatures do not consume a lot of cpu. Go to Task Manager > details to see each program's cpu usage %.


----------



## xerses (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks a lot lunarlander.


----------

